# AMH and testing time



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone - I have a question on AMH, if anyone can help? When would be the best time to have it done?  Is it like the FSH, that needs to be done on day 2 or 3, or can it be done anytime? Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Oooh, that's interesting. I thought it had to be done within a certain time scale. I'm pleased though because it means that I don't have to rush around now. Thanks very much, Juicy.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I would do it day 2 or 3. 
AMH is usually the same at any time of month but if you have polycystic ovaries ( not sure how to spell), the results can vary during cycle ( apparently,according to my doc). So to be sure, just after period is better. 
Some clinics like to do 2 tests , one at day 2/3 another one at day 5, not sure why.
I just had my done together with FSH and other stuff so had my done day 2.
Future Mummy


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

future mummy said:


> I would do it day 2 or 3.
> AMH is usually the same at any time of month but if you have polycystic ovaries ( not sure how to spell), the results can vary during cycle ( apparently,according to my doc). So to be sure, just after period is better.
> Some clinics like to do 2 tests , one at day 2/3 another one at day 5, not sure why.
> I just had my done together with FSH and other stuff so had my done day 2.
> Future Mummy


Thanks for that, Future Mummy. I'd better get it done tomorrow then, that'll be day 3 for me. Although I did have spotting for two days before but that doesn't count as day one, does it? Quite sure nurse told me to count day one as first day of proper bleed and discard the spotting days preceeding this. I hope your test results come back perfect. Thanks again.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

UCH asked for mine on days 2-3 and Lister asked for it to be done days 2-5.

Re 1st day of AF - I was told by one of the IVF nurses to disregard spotting, AF is on when you have a full bright red bleed. Also, if the bleed comes after 6pm to count the following day as being day 1.

Hope it helps & good luck!  

Alegria x


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you, Algeria, I thought that's how it went with the timing of AF. So, tomorrow will be day 3 for me - that's all right, I'll do it then. I didn't know that if AF came after 6pm that you'd count the next day as day 1, although I can see how it makes sense. Thanks for that bit of useful info.


----------

